
Huge Leak Reveals AMD Ryzen 3000 Series Details - tracker1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2019/01/02/huge-leak-reveals-amd-ryzen-3000-series-details-16-core-monster-2019s-killer-processor/
======
tracker1
While some of the pricing seems unrealistic (3850X at $499), the
specifications do seem to be in line with most expectations. Especially
against what has been revealed with the Zen 2 based Epyc processors being
previewed.

I've been waiting on this to upgrade my home desktop. Still running an
i7-4790K which has been more than sufficient. It will be nice to get a 16-core
option and more than 32gb ram though.

------
mmrezaie
I thought 16 cores were too much for double channel memory! This is
interesting indeed.

